# Messing around in the shop



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

while it was cool this morning. Think a bay fisherperson would like something like this?

Redfish first speckle trout second


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice, I'm going to have to try and do a graphic.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

heck yeah, that's nice


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great - I may have to come down for some lessons.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks great Bobby. Cool stuff there!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thinking about one with teak wood on each end and the white with a fish of some kind in the middle


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I likey !!!!.. Wish I could get inspired enough to try some of that stuff...


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Something about simple really looks great.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

A matching pair.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The set looks great. Takes me back to the 60's when I was a kid. Remember the Zippos with the lures in the fluid and the pens with the skimpy girls on the sides? Yep, good work Bobby.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Oooooh I remember the ones that when you turned them upside down the dress dropped off and exposed her in a bikini. Mighty racy back then.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Oooooh I remember the ones that when you turned them upside down the dress dropped off and exposed her in a bikini. Mighty racy back then.


Do you remember the ones that the bikini fell off? I do.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Do you remember the ones that the bikini fell off? I do.


 Ah man,,,, I don't remember those.


----------

